# Beautiful German Blue Rams Spawning Video



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi:

My German Blue Rams spawned tonight.

http://s751.photobucket.com/albums/xx154/wchan_album/My Aquarium/German Blue Rams/April_21_2010/

http://s751.photobucket.com/albums/...2010/?action=view&current=GBR_SPAWN_VIDEO.flv

Should I feed the parents right away after spawning? They look exhausted.

Wayne.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

*Why do German blue rams fight after spawning?*

My German blue rams are killing each other after spawning last night.

Why???

I took out the male now and only the female is guarding the eggs. She was almost beaten to death by the male.

Wayne.



waynet said:


> Hi:
> 
> My German Blue Rams spawned tonight.
> 
> ...


----------

